# This rescue does it right!



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

www.doublehphorses.org 

After reading about the bad ones, I just have to share this link to the rescue facility where I ride. I have the utmost respect for the Resident Shelter Manager and her work. I participate through the sponsorship program, which allows me to visit, ride, and learn about every aspect of horse care in exchange for a monthly gift -- part monetary and part chores. I feel like it is a win-win situation for me and for the horses! Check out the calendars and the blog. Please remember to support the facilities which really are making the world a better place for abused and neglected horses. Thanks.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I know how you feel! 
I volunteer at a horse rescue near my house and it's such an amazing place.
To see horses come in that are in terrible conditions and to see them transform into health,friendly,loving,workable horses just blows my mind! 

You can look at some pics I just posted in the Horse Pictures page and you can visit their website here -> Equine Voices Rescue & Sanctuary™ @ Jumpin' Jack Ranch, Green Valley, Arizona


----------

